# Coweta 2007



## Ace1313 (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wanted to get the thread started for the season.  I have not been down to check if there is any acorns, but I know I will be hunting crabapples next weekend.  Or I might hunt the hardwood ridge junction between bedding and the river.  Any other reports on hard mast or soft would be great.


----------



## Goatman70 (Aug 30, 2007)

Acorns are few and far between on my side of the county. Muscadines and persimmons are good. I have seen a decent amount of deer around the house and along the roads. If we get a cool spell they will be out for sure.


----------



## Ace1313 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks goatman.  I feel better about hunting this ridge now knowing the deer will be moving along it to find some acorns.


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have seen alot of acorns on the westside of the county,reds whites and chestnuts.


----------



## Goatman70 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, we've got red oaks. I guess I was thinking about white oaks the whole time. I've been depressed b/c all my white oak trees are dry. Good Luck to yall Sat.


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 7, 2007)

You to shoot straight.


----------



## viper25963 (Sep 9, 2007)

Noticed a few acorns but geesh at the muscadines and simmons.....they are EVERYWHERE......brother saw one BIG doe feeding on the muscadines this evening...no shot though! Guess with the heat im sticking by the creek and muscadines, maybe it will pay off!


----------



## Goatman70 (Sep 11, 2007)

got our food plots planted sat. evening (we procrastinate sometimes) but after the rain this week I hope they will sprout. We didnt see anything Sat. morning, but this evening I watched a spike, 2 does, and a six pointer from the porch. I believe this rain and a little cooler weather will get them moving.


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 12, 2007)

I will be down there cutting hay for the next several days I will post a report on what I see and find.  Hopefully, it will be a deer.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Shot a doe yesterday evening but thats all I have seen. We've been getting some decent bucks on trailcam though. Maybe the rain and cool weather will get them moving. Im goin back down after school tonight so I will report how the weekend goes.


----------



## viper25963 (Sep 16, 2007)

Had some chances at 1 small spike (passed) 1 good doe ( passed) and have seen several others!!! Brother saw to last week that would make your mouth water never offered a shot.....deer moving good with this front!!


----------



## Goatman70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Im going tomorrow, yall talked me into it!


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 16, 2007)

Seen dozen does and as many fawns.  Along with a show nuff contender 8 pt. He will def. make PY just gotta get after him the coming weekend.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Sep 17, 2007)

Saw alot of does. The bucks havent been by any stands yet. But they are there, we've got the pictures. Should be a good season.


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 19, 2007)

Have seen three more bucks with two of them easily above PY.  The were crossing a fresh cut hay field at noon with me just watching them go by.


----------



## viper25963 (Sep 20, 2007)

Havent been in 4 days im about to go


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hunted Friday evening from one of our best rifle stands and did some scouting and saw six does and a nice buck.  Moved to the ridge near where I saw the activity Saturday morning some white oaks dropping and saw nothing.  Moved the climber to the place were I saw the deer the night before and at 6:00 noticed the first doe coming out into the powerline and stood up and next thing I know two more does were coming out directly behind me had no shot at walked within 8 feet spooked and blew for several minutes in the woods behind me did not see anything else but turkeys.  Sunday, hunted morning did not see anything.


----------



## quality hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Been Seeing a ton of deer on my 100 acre tract.They are wearing out persimmons. We also have crabapples and they are in them too. White oaks are starting too fall it ought to be a good season. Just need a big old buck to walk by, got to let the does walk so we have plenty of does for the big boys next month.


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 4, 2007)

ya'll seen any scrapes yet???


----------



## bubbafowler (Oct 4, 2007)

no scrapes yet on my end, 2 of my 4 bucks in a bachelor group i watched this summer were still in velvet a week and a half ago.  I have just recently found where they rubbed the velvet off.  If I could just get my dang cameras back from moultrie I might still have a chance to kill the big one, cuase they are stilll grouped, but they aint gonna be for long.  We have already seen scrapes in Merriwether, and our rut down there is normally 2 weeks before the one here, so i expect scrapes by next weekend.


----------



## Goatman70 (Oct 8, 2007)

Got my first bow kill this evening, 85-90 lbs doe, hopefully this cold front coming will get the deer fired up. At least it wont be miserable walking in!


----------



## trentb (Oct 9, 2007)

hey guys just found this, hunted saturday morning and saw 1 doe, saturday eve saw 4 bucks shot 4 pointer at 610 pm they are still in groups and that seems strange.some small scrapes are begining to show up around field edges but thats about it.


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 9, 2007)

Seeing batchlor bucks still, we have shot 2 does, and a nice buck in velvet but tracked it for a mile and lost the trail.  Acorns are starting to drop good, as far as scrapes go nothing yet.


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah i have a ton of good bucks on camera and have began to all break apart but no scrapes... im new to coweta county hunting and just thought it was akward not to find any yet... when does rut usually kick in full?


----------



## Ace1313 (Oct 11, 2007)

Personally, you cannot get me out of the deer stand the last week of Oct.  we have shot 6 bucks during the last week of Oct.  But, supposedly the rut is Nov. 6 I have seen more chasing the week following.  Westside of the county at the Chatt. River.


----------



## trentb (Oct 12, 2007)

I took a nice 10 pointer nov 22 of 05 that was in week 11 of the truck buck and a big 8 nov 22 of 03 both were chasing does so thats my magic date. both on same property near connongate.


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 12, 2007)

thats pretty crazy the small track I have permission to hunt is close to cannongate.. Where do you  hunt exactly?


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 12, 2007)

Ace have you found any sign? its getting pretty close to the last week en october... just wondering cause i havent found the first scrape


----------



## Ace1313 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have not been on the property in several weeks.  It will probably be at least another two weeks before I get down there.  We have several areas that always have rubs and scrapes.  We have hunted this land for 15 yrs.  So, we kinda know where the deer are going to be and what they are going to do with out too much effort.  I will agree with trentb about that later Nov. period that is our second best time frame with big deer I think 4 or 5 have been killed from the 21 to Dec. 1 as well.


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 14, 2007)

How did everybody do this weekend?


----------



## quality hunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I saw 13 in two hunts one big bodied deer right at dark this evening. They are wearing out the white oaks and pin oaks. Had a fawn bed down right beside my tree before dark and threw a water bottle down and it just stayed there.


----------



## viper25963 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well its been slow, only saw 3 on the west side near the river, since ML season opened, shot at one missed her. Gotta check the scope Monday afternoon! The weather is so dadburn weird cold in the morning and hot in the evening! Opening weekend isnt looking all to hot even though the peak time should be 8 am sat morning, but its gonna be warm! No scrapes found around my place yet!


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Oct 15, 2007)

We've been seeing small bucks and plenty of does. But the river running through our property is dried up. There isnt even a puddle in it and usually it floods alot so I hope that our food plots make it. They look awesome right now but we need the rain bad.


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 22, 2007)

opening weekend???


----------



## quality hunter (Oct 22, 2007)

Plenty seen nothing big enough to shoot.


----------



## viper25963 (Oct 22, 2007)

My brother laid down to nice big nanny........seen lots of does nothing behind them. Dad saw one nice buck but he was running sat!


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 22, 2007)

Shot an alright one Thursday night with my muzzleloader... he was flying solo and not chasing does... maybe this cold front will throw em into rut!


----------



## viper25963 (Oct 23, 2007)

Good looking buck congrats!!!


----------



## trentb (Oct 23, 2007)

good deal. congrarts


----------



## bsmithdawg285 (Oct 23, 2007)

*chasing?*

anyone seen any bucks chasing yet


----------



## Goatman70 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice buck!


----------



## high tech. hunter (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice buck.  No chasing in Senoia but seeing big scrapes and serious rubs!  Seen solo does and a small 4 and 6 so far.  Long way to go


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 24, 2007)

no chasing here


----------



## Goatman70 (Oct 27, 2007)

My buddy shot a nice 9-pointer at my house yesterday evening while I was at work. He said the buck chasing a doe hard, and while he was dragging him out another 8-pointer was within 100 yds chasing the doe. I think they might be starting a little earlier this year, and that is fine with me.


----------



## bubbafowler (Oct 29, 2007)

club across the street from my house has killed 2 or 3 opening weekend, all of them chasing does.  Biggest one I had seen a few times during the summer, a 17 in 8 Pt.  All weve been seeing since early bow season is does, but I did see my bachelor group of bucks 2 times during bow season, Theyre still around somewhere.  Weve been seeing too many coyotes, dad shot a doe during muzzleloader and before he could reload coyotes come by, I shot and missed a coyote tracking her, and when we found her a couple hours later, where they had been runnig her, they had already eaten most of her.  Gonna go kill some soon.   As far as the rut goes, they aint starting early, just a strong prerut.  Pre rut is 30 days before rut, and rut for us is week leading to thanksgiving, which is 30 days from opening day.   if the prerut is this strong I cant wait till the real thing!!!


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 29, 2007)

I was in meriwether last night and passed up on a couple bucks and all were chasing does... but as far as coweta still no sign of chasing... did finally find some scrapes


----------



## Ace1313 (Oct 30, 2007)

Headed down next week what food source are the deer hitting right now?  I will probably bow hunt the mornings and gun hunt the evenings.


----------



## trentb (Oct 30, 2007)

rut is starting to come in i killed a good 10 pointer yesterday at 645 he was crossing an open pasture and his neck was big and his hocks were starting to smell rank. get in the woods guys its on


----------



## wgeeslin (Oct 30, 2007)

congrats Trent!


----------



## trentb (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks he is in week 8 of the truck buck so take a look.i will also post some pics on here tonight.


----------



## Rockytop (Oct 31, 2007)

My son dropped a good 8pt that came to food plot by himself at 7:05 pm yesterday. One of the other guys in the club killed a BIG 9 pt Sat. evening around the same time chasing does. Now is the time to be in the woods it is getting ready to really heat up.


----------



## Beenslayin (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hunting area*

Where do you hunt in Coweta? I hunt 151 acres on Cannon Rd. Just off of hwy 16 south of Sharpsburg.


----------



## quality hunter (Oct 31, 2007)

Been seeing alot of does. Saw thirteen in one morning  in the white oaks.We are still a couple of weeks away from the rut on my side of Coweta. I hunt on the Heard county line around smokey road. Starting to see scapes but not alot of rubs. Whit oaks are gone with recent winds so have to go to an alternate food source now.


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 1, 2007)

im with quality hunter, I hunt on the northwest side, welcome area, and the prerut was on opening weekend, now waiting til week of thanksgiving, which is bout 30 days past opening weekend and prerut, and it should be on here.  As far as my merriwether land, it should be on around next weekend, and its only 5 miles from the southern coweta line.  The 12th is always our peak there.


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh and Mike, I looked up that pic of you and your son, thats not a bad deer at all!!  Congrats.


----------



## Beenslayin (Nov 2, 2007)

*Little ones chasing*

Went this morning and saw 13 (spike, 4 pt. and small 8pt. rest does). This afternoon saw 3 does a different 8 and a spike chased the does off. I think next week the rut will be in full swing.


----------



## Ace1313 (Nov 4, 2007)

I cannot wait to get down there this weekend I know the bucks are going to be going bannanas.  I hunted in Taliaferro from Wed. thru Sun. and the deer were really getting after in it.  But, I am headed to the river this weekend and see if I can catch up with one of the three big deer I saw during bow season.


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 5, 2007)

Saw a basket 8 chasing a doe, saturday.


----------



## viper25963 (Nov 6, 2007)

Guys its heating up I hunt the west side near 16 W and Welcome and so on. Im seeing deer everyday! Monday evening had small 4 pt messing with some does. Im seeing lots of does so I guess I need to stay in that spot lol! I've seen 4 different bucks since sat! Since sunday theres been some type of buck with the does just nothing big yet! The does yesterday came into me bleating and grunting, she was grunting back at me and when the 4pt came in SHE grunted at him but he never made a sound go figure lol


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 7, 2007)

It will be rocking here the next few days. Tommorow will be great in the morning and bucks should be completely out of their mind by The first of next week. you boys better get in there.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 7, 2007)

Killed this one this morning 11/07/2007


----------



## mwells353 (Nov 7, 2007)

*deer*

Great buck. What part of Coweta do you hunt? I am down near Grantville, and the bucks have started chasing does here. Hopefully I will get one tomorrow. I am staying in the stand all day.


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like the Big Daddys are starting to wake up, NICE Buck!


----------



## HGM (Nov 7, 2007)

South central Coweta is coming into prime time with this cold snap. Had several deer chasing in the back yard this morning at 7:am. I'm about 5mi south of Turin..


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 8, 2007)

mwells Im down near grantville too, off bohanon rd.  You seeing anything?  Ive seen several decent ones just not the right one yet!


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 8, 2007)

mwells353 said:


> Great buck. What part of Coweta do you hunt? I am down near Grantville, and the bucks have started chasing does here. Hopefully I will get one tomorrow. I am staying in the stand all day.



I hunt mostly on a tract of land down Smokey Rd. Bucks are scrapeing hard and a lot of rubs. This tells me that the rut hasn't really kicked in yet but the bucks are more than ready. Should be a peak real soon.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Nov 9, 2007)

Holy crap dominantpredator!
  Anyone here know what dominant's buck scores??  I have a hard time judging photos and pics on the net and TV.
  I'll watch the Realtree Monster Bucks videos, and they will show a 140 inch deer, and then the next time they will show a 160" that looks smaller than the 140" did!  I think it's the cameras and the distance they are when they do the filming.  I just never can judge a deer properly from pics and videos..
  I'm dying to know what dominantpredators buck up above will score..???
  Anyone???


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 12, 2007)

Our rut really hasnt kicked in yet, havent seen any deer chasing across the roads, or any big bucks hit by cars.  When they are HOT in the rut, you see them dead on the side of the road everywhere.  Im looking forward to thanksgiving, they should be hot then, but weve been hunting in meriwether, where they have been chasing, and my dad and I have taken 3 gooduns there.


----------



## viper25963 (Nov 12, 2007)

I shot a good 8 Sunday morning, came in to me grunting and my tinks! Had the doe behind him lol go figure he did drop his head and run at her and grunt once, but I didnt give him any more time after that  neck was swollen and boy did those hocks smell ripe


----------



## ToddW (Nov 12, 2007)

I also hunt and live in Coweta Co. on the western side, I actually hunt about a mile inside Heard Co. So do you guys think the rut hasn't hit good yet? I've talked to a couple guys that think it's come and gone but I'm seeing alot of scrapes being worked clean where I'm at and haven't really seen any chasing. I think we're just getting into it. I went Sunday afternoon and saw 6 does, 1 spike and a basket rack. I'm still waiting on the big one to walk out.


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 12, 2007)

In northwest coweta, where you say you hunt, Our rut never starts heavy til the week of thanksgiving, then they are chasing everywhere.  We did have a strong prerut about 20-25 days ago, so in 5-10 days i expect it to be great. Noone else I talk to on this side has been seeing any chasing either, so its still yet to come.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 12, 2007)

Paul Cataldo said:


> Holy crap dominantpredator!
> Anyone here know what dominant's buck scores??  I have a hard time judging photos and pics on the net and TV.
> I'll watch the Realtree Monster Bucks videos, and they will show a 140 inch deer, and then the next time they will show a 160" that looks smaller than the 140" did!  I think it's the cameras and the distance they are when they do the filming.  I just never can judge a deer properly from pics and videos..
> I'm dying to know what dominantpredators buck up above will score..???
> Anyone???


Still waiting to get the antlers back from the taxidermist. I believe he will be in the low 150's or maybe upper end of 140's. When I looked at him broadside with his head towards me, I thought I was watching a hunting video myself.


----------



## viper25963 (Nov 12, 2007)

I still think we have a few more days before the peak! Went Monday morning with myself, dad and brother between us we saw 9. Dad saw one with a good rack flat out chasing but no shot. My brother saw 5 does 3 big ones with 2 little ones, nothing with horns behind em. I saw one good doe, nothing behind her! From now til mid of next week maybe we'll be in full swing!


----------



## quality hunter (Nov 13, 2007)

Mon morning was slow did have a doe bleating the whole time she was feeding. Mon evening just does no bucks behind them. I also hunt on the Heard line. I am on Vac this week and slept in this morning will be back at it the rest of the week. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## quality hunter (Nov 14, 2007)

Saw a short tined ten point with a fifteen inch spread grunting and following a doe this morning, it should cut loose any day.


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw 2 small bucks this morning before school and a doe. There was one chasing the doe but I never saw him, i wanted to stay all morning but had to go get learnt up. THose were the first bucks Ive seen in south fulton this season.


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 15, 2007)

*School*

Travis, youd be the first person I would expect to lay out of school if the bucks were chasing.  I did last thursday, and thats when I killed that 120 inch 8, and my dad killed his two!!   Scool will be ok missing one day!!  If they chasing they chasing, only excuse to come out of the woods is a test.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 17, 2007)

*11-17-2007*

My son shot this buck this morning at 10:30


----------



## Beenslayin (Nov 18, 2007)

*One I killed on the 8th*

This deer came out intially at about 200 yards. I had just done some work to my gun so I was only able to get it sighted in at 100. I did the responsible thing and sat there and gnawing on my glove. Rather than risk wounding this deer. I watched him walk away. I thought I would never see him again. Then about an hour later he came out at around 150 yards chasing a doe so I took the shot. He ran about 15 yards and piled up. This is a Coweta deer about 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## ToddW (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't quite figure it out. Where I'm hunting is covered up with scrapes and rubs. The scrapes are being worked and the trails are heavy. We've hunted in the morning, mid afternoon and evening and we're seeing a few does, no bucks and definately not the buck that's working those scrapes. The scrapes are big, 2-3' in diameter and rubs on 3" trees. Unless they are moving at night, I don't know how or when to hunt them.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, I think I've finally figured GA out.
  When you find yourself asking IF the rut is currently on, or has it passed, 9 times out of 10, it has probably passed you by.  It has probably  been a nocturnal rut as well.  Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of us seeing rutting action a good bit of the time, but many  years, we've missed the rut, wondering if and when it ever happened.
  I swear two weeks ago those cold temps had the deer REALLY moving and rutting, and now this past week of HOT temps has killed it for us.  We'll still probably see a little more action, but the peak of the rut is long gone in all the hunting spots that I've been a guest on.


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 18, 2007)

I saw a decent 8 pointer Friday morning, but passed on him. My buddy shot an 8 saturday morning and watched 6 bucks prowling for does. I'm going in the morning before school, maybe a big dude will come out. Matt, school is always second to hunting and fishing, I know you know what I'm talking about, but them professors dont understand...congrats to everyone on the bucks!


----------



## high tech. hunter (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw 11 deer Friday night. Two were 4 points trailing  right behind a doe.  Rut just starting.  It has usually been the week leading up to Thanksgiving weekend. Be patient, long way to go.  I am going out in the a.m. and hope to see more action.  Hope the big 10 that walked up on me in pre rut looking for does 2 weeks ago returns.


----------



## HGM (Nov 19, 2007)

I killed an 8pt hard at it at 7:am on the 8th. Saw 6 deer that morning including him and a 7pt. South East Coweta. West Coweta, had'nt seen many deer at all throughout the season. This weekend, saw 6, 4 were bucks cruising for chicks in the AM. All before 9:30.. Just my observation, it's here when you can verify it. 20mi makes a dramatic difference. I would plan to be in the woods as much as possible.. Good luck.


----------



## quality hunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Hunted West Coweta all week and saw a little rutt activity. Did see some young bucks chasing Saturday morning.  Had a doe bleating the whole time she fed one morning. My buddy saw a doe with black hocks yesturday evening. Seems like we have does in heat but not enough bucks. All of our fawns have been does except one button. Did sit the same spot all week and never got skunked. Back to work tommorrow and they will probably be going at it full blast. Be back at it Saturday evening.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Hunted Senoia land this a.m.  Saw a 4 point trailing a doe in the fog then a different 4 point ran to a doe across a field later in the morning.  Got down at 10 a.m. and checked trail camera 200 yards down a powerline and had 10 new pictures  Out again tomorrow a.m. hope to see a shooter soon.


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 19, 2007)

I saw 7 deer this morning, 3-bucks & 4 does. A 4-pointer and a little 8 chased a doe pass me twice. Didnt see anything this evening. I'll be heading back wed. morning. THem south fulton bucks are fired up.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck Goatman


----------



## quality hunter (Nov 24, 2007)

Saw a huge buck on the back of someones four wheeler riding on the road by the lease. The cooler had them hanging everywhere from this mornings hunt. Got skunked for the first time this year this evening.  The wind was brutal.There pattern may have changed from the hardwoods to the green fields.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 1, 2007)

I saw a nice little 8-pointer in my back yard Thurs. evening. He has great potential for next year. I plan on sticking another doe or two with the bow before the crappie start biting. Anyone else bowhunting the rest of the season?


----------



## TBurnham (Dec 1, 2007)

Killed this guy Thursday afternoon about 4:00 After not seeing anything the most of the day. He was crusing alone but looking. Had to let him walk past me without having a shot and called him back with the can. Got a quartering away shot at 20 yards. He is my biggest bow kill to date.


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 2, 2007)

wow what part of Coweta did you kill him?


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats a bruiser! Nice Buck


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Its dead in my kneck of the woods. Since the white oaks are gone deer have scattered. I saw two does yesturday eve in a funnel area of water oaks.  Time to get ready for next year.


----------



## fuller729 (Dec 3, 2007)

Quality hunter dont give up yet.  I hunt right acroos the line from you in heard and deer are still rutting.  try a mid day hunt.


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Have to wait till next weekend maybe they will still be fired up. The wind about blew me away this morning.


----------



## ToddW (Dec 3, 2007)

fuller729 said:


> Quality hunter dont give up yet.  I hunt right acroos the line from you in heard and deer are still rutting.  try a mid day hunt.



Fuller, where do you hunt? I hunt just across the Heard Co line on Ferry Rd off Joe Stephens. And, I hope you're right, they're still rutting. I haven't seen a quality buck yet.


----------



## fuller729 (Dec 3, 2007)

i think I hunt right next door to you.  I also get in around 8-10 hunts a week and a lot of them are during the week.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 5, 2007)

Saw three does at 12:05 this afternoon in one of our pastures.


----------



## ToddW (Dec 5, 2007)

I shot a doe Tues afternoon at about 4:00 travelling with two other does. Shortest hunting trip I've ever had. Moved a climber to another tree, climbed up the tree, pulled up my rifle and the three deer walked up behind me along the same path I had just come. The biggest one walked around broadside at about 40 yds and I shot. I was in the tree a total of about 10 mins. A buddy of mine who hunts over at the end of Mt Carmel Rd shot a big doe this evening. They seem to be moving prett good right now.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm going to try the food plots in a week or so and try to arrow 2 more to use up my broadheads. Its good to hear that they're moving with this weird warm/cold weather.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone hear of a 15pt monster killed in Roscoe recently? I've been hearing word of such but haven't got any details. Just wondering if anyone had an info.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Dec 11, 2007)

sure haven't but send me a pm if you learn more.  I used to hunt in Roscoe until the single gal who owned the 120 acres sold it and bought a condo in 2004.


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 17, 2007)

Saw five does in a funnel area this morning.  Bucks are laying low.


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 24, 2007)

Went ahead and shot a 120 pound doe in Coweta which was my last hunt of the year. Talked to the processor at Prescotts and he said it has been a terrible year for Heard and Coweta.  He does a heck of a job and has alot of special cutts on his meat.


----------



## HGM (Dec 24, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> Went ahead and shot a 120 pound doe in Coweta which was my last hunt of the year. Talked to the processor at Prescotts and he said it has been a terrible year for Heard and Coweta.  He does a heck of a job and has alot of special cutts on his meat.



Congratulations on your deer.. I havent been out in a while, but hope to take another one this week.. Did you see much movement?

I've got two buddy's that had bad experiences with Prescotts this year. Both regarding caping bucks rather than meat, but word can spread pretty fast and have an effect on business.. Good luck with them, but they wont get my business..


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 25, 2007)

HGM said:


> Congratulations on your deer.. I havent been out in a while, but hope to take another one this week.. Did you see much movement?
> 
> I've got two buddy's that had bad experiences with Prescotts this year. Both regarding caping bucks rather than meat, but word can spread pretty fast and have an effect on business.. Good luck with them, but they wont get my business..


Mine either.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 25, 2007)

Going in the morning, hopefully they will be moving since we're getting this rain tonight. Luckily I've got an extra month to hunt if I don't see any tomorrow.


----------



## bubbafowler (Dec 28, 2007)

saw an 8pt ive been getting pics of chasing a doe on christmas morning, but all his pics hes been with 2 spikes.  my dad killed a doe yesterday, and a buddy killed 2 today, on land that is WAY overpopulated, and we hope to put on a few drives this weekend and knock it down some more.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 10, 2008)

Goatman70 said:


> Anyone hear of a 15pt monster killed in Roscoe recently? I've been hearing word of such but haven't got any details. Just wondering if anyone had an info.



It was actually a 26 pointer,on a 10 point frame, to keep it a typical.If we are talking about the same deer.it had a lot of cheater point's sticking out everywhere.Killed right off of roscoe road,across the street from Roscoe's deer processing.The guy wasn't even in the wood's that long either.


----------

